# Varmints Inc. Sweetpea open reeds



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all, I have not been here in a while, but Id like to post up a couple calls if I could.
I make a few calls, and some of them I make out of Delrin. This is my smallest open reed. It has a 1/2" toneboard, and a 1/2" bore. It makes a tight nasaly sound, and its what I call a medium range call. Makes high pitches and I use it for cats and fox mostly. Tough little call.

These are 13 dollars + 1 bucks to ship, and I take Paypal check or mo, whatever works for you.
Thanks fer lookin'!
Mark


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Mark.

Nice lill looking call. How do those reeds hold up in the pocket ?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks! They hold up well, I know guys that dont run lanyards are comcerned about bending the reed up, but you can get some plastic tubing, in this case, 1/2" and place over your calls toneboard, it works pretty good.
Mark


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Put me down for one...PM me with your paypal address.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking call Mark. And talk about affordable.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you Chris! PM comin thru.
Mark


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys,
Mark


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I bought one of Lonehowl's sweetpea calls. I have to say that it works great. It produces a very real sounding rabbit distress and has a ton of range. I can get it to make mouse squeaks all the way up to a decent female coyote howl. Puppy distress and adult distress are very simple. Basically I don't have anything bad to say about it as of yet. Well I didn't really care for the logo sticker on it but that came off really easy and wasn't a big hang up.

I would be happy to suggest this little distress call to anyone. My hunting buddy that I went out with last weekend said he really liked the sound that it produced and said it was very realistic sounding. This is with a novice like me puffing on the call. haha.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep - I really like mine too. Very easy to blow and great sounding call for the size!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ASK him about his suckerpunch and death punch too they are great calls_Super Great Guy _I got mine_____SB*


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I am running low on funds or I might purchase a couple different ones from him. I was trying this one out first to make sure that it wasn't a waste of money and it sure wasn't.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I lost my sweetpea already







Just went thru all my stuff and can't find it anywhere.... can I order another?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would say yes as I talked with him early this week and ordered 1.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry just saw this Chris, pmd ya.
Mark


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

ill keep you in mind once i get some spare cash.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks sas! 
Mark


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Got my sweetpea and like the ease of use. I will give it a try next time out Mark. Hey could you shoot me a price and list of your calls?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I highly recommend this call. I just ordered 2 more from Mark, and while in Colorado my original Sweetpea that i thought I had lost, fell out of my coveralls.







So... now i have 3.









This is honestly the BEST open reed call I have ever blown and I have a LOT of calls. $13 is a steal of a deal for quality like this.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I highly recommend this call. I just ordered 2 more from Mark, and while in Colorado my original Sweetpea that i thought I had lost, fell out of my coveralls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Chris.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words fellas, Big Rowdy, you can see some of my calls and prices on my site, (which is pretty lame), Im in the middle of some design changes on a few, and as soon as I get em squared away Ill have some differeent pics and stuff up on the site. Most of the calls are going to be improved a little here and there. I also have some new calls in the works.
http://varmintsinc.blogspot.com/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I better get on the stick, the Jonses are getting ahead of me.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

A couple updated call pics:

Deathpunch open reed







Suckerpunch closed reed w/squeaker







Sweetpea open reed (white)







Killer D dual closed reed







Killer D inside shot of reeds


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

How much for the set of 4 together?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

PM sent Bigdrowdy.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Lonehowl I would like to find out how much for the others listed besides the sweetpea. I am thinking about buying all of them together.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too !!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

That Lonehowl guy sure does make good calls. I have a Sweetpea and love it.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! Ive spoken to a couple of you via pm, but my prices can be found on my site at:
http://varmintsinc.blogspot.com/p/semi-custom-delrin-calls.html

Site is a little wierd but Im working on it : )
Mark


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

$13 is a great price. What is Delrin? Is it a rubber or plastic?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A hard machinable plastic.

acetal homopolymer resin.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

gonefishn said:


> $13 is a great price. What is Delrin? Is it a rubber or plastic?


A great material for calls is what it is. They sound great.


----------

